# home made backing paper



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

afternoon DIYers 
is there any point in a layer of pva glue over the top of paint ?
basically i took a measured amount of brown paper,and painted it black,
for the back of a fish tank,it dried rather dull,would the glue give it a sheen ?
if not what would.?
many thanks for ideas :-D


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

clear spray enamel gloss would work. it would make it water resistant.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks :-D


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

spray with a light coat,let dry and apply again. it may take 2-4 coats. do both sides.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

brilliant thank you.


----------



## rjordan390 (Feb 18, 2012)

Why go through all that trouble for a black background? Find an "Arts and Crafts" store. In their art department, they should have paper of different colors and black is one of them. The paper I purchased was sized at 2 feet by 3 feet. I purchased two pieces and butted them together using clear packaging tape on one side. Then I cut the length and width to fit the aquarium glass. Then all you need is to have someone hold the paper in place while you use some more clear packaging tape at the top and ends to keep it in place.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Painting the background black will make it much, much deeper than black paper.

I did not paint the inside of mine. I would be concerned about scraping the glass or a pleco eating stuff off the paint.


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
sorry i didn't reply..i'm still not getting notifications :evil:
if i had thought about it,i would have painted the back of the tank,
as i always like this idea when i see it on other peoples.
we're going to re-decorate this year i think,so the tank will have to
be shut down,so perhaps i'll take the opportunity to do something then.
,if not sooner,as something is going on at the moment,i don't know whats caused it
nitrates,nitrites off the wall,all the snails are making their way to the top of the tank,
the corys are gasping,barbs acing strange,staying in up corner of
the tank :-( guppys skimming the top.
no loaches to be seen,apart from one,who looks to be paper thin :shock::-(
could the other 6 have died and this is he problem ????? i don't know.
wondered off topic here,however…water warming as i speak to ready a water change,
and will do another tomorrow,then skip saturday,then water change again
on sunday.


----------

